# Update



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello. My story may be similar to many on this board, but perhaps I have spent more money than anyone in the past 5 weeks - maybe $1500?!!!







I have had IBS all of my life and it is worse than ever. I even had desperate thoughts (which I would never act out on), thinking that life was not worth living if I had to live this way. I had hope that the naturopathic route would work, but all I've been doing is pumping myself full of supplements (vitamins, herbs, 5-HTP, probiotics, digestive enzymes), + naturopathic dr tests and appts, none of which helped, except make me broke. I wonder if taking so many different things has just made me worse? The neurotransmitter tests show that I am super stressed out (surprise!)







, with extremely low hormone levels. I have been more anxious than ever around food, and I am on a long vacation halfway around the world, with all kinds of exotic foods & few of my comfort foods! I have not been able to have any fun.Well, last night I decided that I would stop all of these ridiculous supplements that seem to be making me more anxious and just stick with Zelmac, Miralax and Citrucel. I am completely surrendering to the tapes. I have been on them for about 2 weeks. This is my last resort. After reading so many of the success stories, I am hopeful that it will help me too. I think the bloating is less this morning. Gee, maybe I'll be able to button my pants and not have to suck in all day? I will continue to post updates.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Slimmm - Can relate to all the expense of IBS - I think I must have spent over $10 grand with all the tests, meds and doc bills over the years- I too tried all the supplements as well. Hope that you do have a good outcome with the IBS Audio Program as I did - it was a last resort for me too... all the best and thanks for keeping us updated - but just know to take your time, dont worry about how soon you get relief, and yes, surrender to the program - it is relaxing and helpful in so many ways. Hope your travels get better and that you can start to enjoy yourself a bit better.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I too in the pasty took so many meds and otc's I didn't know what might be helping and what might be hindering or even causing some of there own side effects. You start to feel like a medicine cabinet.Hopefully its going to work for you and there is a very good chance, surrending to them is good.I do want to add though there is always something to try and sometimes its a combination and learning things, all wich can help. Part of that though is doing things one at a time and giving things a chance to work or not to work. Hopefully work though.I see a lot of times people trying way to many things at once, then who can tell. Slimm we support you all the way.


----------



## Slimmm (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you both for your support. So far I feel a LOT less stress around food and the bloating. I would say that the bloating feels about 10% better so far and I don't have that sense of panic around feeling like a freak. I tell myself that "food is my friend, not my enemy". Also that "I am perfect the way I am"; "I am getting better". I catch myself when I'm starting to get stressed out or have negative thoughts. I didn't realize that I spent so much time holding my breath! Now I make sure to breathe deeply and slowly.Re feeling like a medicine cabinet, I felt like a supplement cabinet. At one point I was taking 34 pills a day! It was gross!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Slimm, how is it going?


----------

